# PSA K9 club San Diego



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

My name is Dennis Hanks and I have been training and working dogs since 1973. I was twelve years old when I got my first dog (An AKC show English Setter). I have trained and competed with dogs in AKC show, Field bird hunting, Obedience, Schutzhund, Personal Protection and I was a Police Office K9 handler and trainer. 

I would like to start a PSA K9 club in San Diego area because I am not satisfied with IPO/ Schutzhund training and I believe my dog has more potential than IPO.

I am looking for people in San Diego ,CA interested in joining and training with a PSA K9 club in the San Diego area.

I can be contacted at [email protected].

http://psak9.org/


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sent you an email.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Dennis Hanks said:


> My name is Dennis Hanks and I have been training and working dogs since 1973. I was twelve years old when I got my first dog (An AKC show English Setter). I have trained and competed with dogs in AKC show, Field bird hunting, Obedience, Schutzhund, Personal Protection and I was a Police Office K9 handler and trainer.
> 
> I would like to start a PSA K9 club in San Diego area because I am not satisfied with IPO/ Schutzhund training and I believe my dog has more potential than IPO.
> 
> ...


 

West
Cali
K9
Working
Dog
Club Jas
Leverette San
Jose CA​[email protected]​
West Redwood
PSA Joe
J.
Samson,
Jr. Santa​Rosa CA [email protected]

http://psak9.org/


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

kerry engels said:


> West Cali K9 Working Dog Club
> Jas Leverette San Jose CA​
> West Redwood PSA Joe
> J. Samson, Jr.
> SantaRosa CA​


These clubs are both 7+ hours from the San Diego area.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> These clubs are both 7+ hours from the San Diego area.


 

I thought maybe they could help him with prospective members they have come in contact with out of there area. O I met Joe at our trial , he is good people.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

I can help set up the club , if I can do anything for you shoot me an email


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses!!! Please call me at the number listed in the PM I sent to each of you. I am looking for help and I am open to any and all.

Thanks 

Dennis


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Dennis Hanks said:


> Thank you all for your responses!!! Please call me at the number listed in the PM I sent to each of you. I am looking for help and I am open to any and all.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dennis


There's a few of us working on some PSA stuff about 1 and half hr away from San Diego. Feel free to PM me if you would lile to come out. We are planning to make the trip up North to trial in jan.


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

I am interested in talking with you. Today at a IPO trial I got permission to train at a couple locations here in San Diego. My phone number is 619-787-9380.


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Kadi, for a great day of training we learned so much and had fun!!! I look forward to our next training session.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Dennis, is was great to meet you and Reign. Send me a PM or email about our next training session.

Are you coming out to the FR trial in Riverside this weekend?


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

Just to keep everyone informed I am finding more and more people interested in protection dogs sports. many of them want the club to be there before they join. I am planning to launch the club in January.


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

I need your help!!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Hanks said:


> Just to keep everyone informed I am finding more and more people interested in protection dogs sports. many of them want the club to be there before they join. I am planning to launch the club in January.


This is very typical, most people don't want to put forth the effort to build it, they just want to join afterwards.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I think your first order is secure a training location and make it permanent, then decoy that are familiar with PSA training, then make a website promoting your club training in PSA, so on your website you have a location and days of training...., those 3 must be there before you will have new people joining your club,I assumed that your are a decoy but not familiar with PSA training? if so then you should visit Joe Samson a few times to get the basic down. pm if you have other questions, [email protected]


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> This is very typical, most people don't want to put forth the effort to build it, they just want to join afterwards.



Katie, 
I am finding out what you say is true. I am going to have to think hard about how to pull this off and it may take more time than I have planned. Someone told me to build it and they will come but if it's just me it seems to me I will be standing out in the field alone.

Dennis


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Hanks said:


> Katie,
> I am finding out what you say is true. I am going to have to think hard about how to pull this off and it may take more time than I have planned. Someone told me to build it and they will come but if it's just me it seems to me I will be standing out in the field alone.
> 
> Dennis


That was probably me  If you build it they will come, just don't expect them to help you build it. That is what I have found to be true over and over and over again with dog sport clubs, and not just protection sports.

As long as you can find 2-3 committed people, counting yourself, you will have a nice core group to start with. After that you'll be surprised at how fast things will grow, you'll either end up big, or find yourself having to turn people away to keep things small.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to agree with Kadi


----------

